# 2003 Altima Tune Up



## fullback (Apr 8, 2008)

HI I am new to this site , I have a Altima 2003 with 100 k on it I need some pointers as to what i need to do as far as Tune up goes Such as spark plugs , distributer cap , rotor , PCV valve , I am not sure if this car has some of these items , first time i want to work on it. Any help will be great.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey..first things first..our cars have coil packs no more distributor caps not since the early 90's haha but unless your cars startin to run rough ive come to conclusion after owning 2 nissans and my dad having a nissan that if it isnt running rough dnt touch it the motor burns so clean and performs like a champ the the plugs wont even realy b dirty i can almost gurantee vq35 is te best motor i have ever layed eyes on..i love my alti


----------

